
Jira Cloud for Mac Releases Dark Mode - CDentbythebay
https://www.atlassian.com/blog/jira-software/jira-cloud-app-for-mac
======
payamrajabi
Why is the desktop app allowing me to Edit and Delete other people's comments?
(I'm not an admin)

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/zssmkzqelbuoy6b/Screenshot%202019-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/zssmkzqelbuoy6b/Screenshot%202019-11-18%2012.23.59.png?dl=0)

~~~
payamrajabi
Also the popover outline is visually offset from the popover's content.

------
snikch
Wow, what trash. The text rendering makes it barely readable, and dragging a
card around lags out and then it follows where your cursor was 5 seconds ago
until it catches up.

~~~
mastercheif
It appears that they have no intention of fixing this:

 _Feeling blurry? A non-retina display may produce slight blurriness in the
app. To enjoy the best experience, use the app on a high-res screen._

I wonder if Apple didn't give them the tools in Catalyst to do their text
rendering correctly? The Twitter app does not suffer from these text rendering
issues...

As a side note, the wording they used is patronizing to anyone not using a
MacBook Pro or iMac 5k.

~~~
justmeithink
Or an LG UltraFine 4k/5k (there are options...)

------
payamrajabi
Issue description editing in a modal is quite awkward compared to the inline
behaviour on web. It also doesn't seem to be possible to open links from the
app

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/5ompedthi6xl2hn/issue%20overview%2...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/5ompedthi6xl2hn/issue%20overview%20not%20opening.gif?dl=0)

------
artwis
Feels a bit rough on the edges, but still it's a welcome addition. I've been
using it today and I think I would switch to it, provided they'll fix some
outstanding issues like text rendering on non retina screens, show avatars in
the backlog screen, replace popups with proper dropdowns etc.

~~~
payamrajabi
+1

------
snowe2010
Absolutely ridiculous that the Mac app requires Catalina. Especially for a
_ticketing_ system. What if you are a company that makes 32bit apps? What a
dumb restriction. When they released the beta for Jira for Mac it was before
Catalina was even out! So you had to test the beta software _on beta
software_!

~~~
radicaldreamer
It's a Catalyst app... these APIs are not available on earlier versions of
MacOS

~~~
snowe2010
Doesn't make it any less ridiculous. They support enterprise businesses, many
of which are not going to switch to Catalina for many reasons.

------
payamrajabi
Would be great if 'Copy Link' to issue was available on the desktop app as
well

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ri3ikr0hqrk0mfs/Screenshot%202019-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ri3ikr0hqrk0mfs/Screenshot%202019-11-18%2012.41.22.png?dl=0)

~~~
khatchik
Hey payamrajabi, you can copy the link of an issue from the desktop app. You
need to click on the meatballs in the issue and you are going to see the
option there. The problem with Catalyst apps is that hovering is not a
functionality that existed before.

~~~
payamrajabi
Gotcha. Thanks for the context/workaround. fwiw I'd be happy with that 'copy'
icon always being present, rather than only on hover.

------
payamrajabi
Keyboard typing and text selection mechanics are pretty broken. It's been
difficult to write text in the new app.

